# Q & E



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Received this amazing unfinished cork oak fork from Q few months ago, but I couldn't finish it in a timely manner. It had a few days bath on BLO and 6 coats of Tru-Oil. I'm one of the lucky guys in here to have the honor of finishing one of Q's fork.







​





​





​





​





​


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I bet Q-Man is gonna be happy with the way that one came out!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That is a pretty sling, e...you've finished her up nicely!

Also, I dig your choice of back-drops there with the vegies; really looks terrific...


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice! You brought it to life!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent!!
Congratulations to both of you fine gentlemen!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

To nice for me  you are lucky man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow ! You guys make a great build team .


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Fine


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous. Excellent team work. Two great craftsmen working together.

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Really nice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Teamwork!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! :shocked:

What a STUNNING finish work you've done, my friend!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I'm so, so HAPPY that you've liked it, Irfhan!!!! I've done the best I've could for you!!

I hope it works fine for you, my friend!!!

Do you remember our first trade here?? It was on June, 2013!! Almost two years of FRIENDSHIP and FUN!!

It is I who THANK YOU for being the awesome guy you are!!!! Indeed the greatest gift of life is FRIENDSHIP!!!! :wave:

It was really a pleasure and an HONOUR to have met you!!!!!

Best regards for you and the family, sir!!

Q


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing!! Wonderfull finished piece


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Two great guys making a beautiful fork and a beautiful friendship. Phenomenal, all around.

Be well,
SF


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so nice!

thze oak I work with, the white oak, never turns so nice after blo/oil as that one..

jazz


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great men you two! This is very nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> Very nice! You brought it to life!


LOL!!!! The "Boris Karloff" slingshot!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, that is stunning. :thumbsup: btw, pic two, fork tip near yellow capsicum, when You see it You'll s#!t bricks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That is a pretty sling, e...you've finished her up nicely!
> 
> Also, I dig your choice of back-drops there with the vegies; really looks terrific...


you have a fondness for long thick veggies do ya


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome work both of you!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job you two!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bigron said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > That is a pretty sling, e...you've finished her up nicely!
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool thanks for showing of 
I can't believe the transformation of the grain that's stunning beauty full 
Cheerio


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Great collaboration! This thing could be done more often...


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Mmm. Lovely stuff. Even the colour of the unfinished fork&#8230; Sooo pretty.

Is this typical natural coloration, or am I looking at a spalted fork?

Splendid job, you two!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Poiema said:


> Mmm. Lovely stuff. Even the colour of the unfinished fork&#8230; Sooo pretty.
> 
> Is this typical natural coloration, or am I looking at a spalted fork?
> 
> Splendid job, you two!


This is a very matured natural piece of cork oak.

I would say that it is on the verge of spalting, but not quite yet.

E~shot did a superb final touch on this one!! I'm thinking of sending him my slingshots for finish!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------

